# materials to make tank lid from?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I currently have my tank covered with an old fish tank grate but it is actually for a different size of tank. I plan to make a custom lid to the right dimensions.

I have some aluminum screening I was thinking of using but am concerned that it may react with the salt water if there is salt creep.

Is aluminum safe or is there a better product you would recommend?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If this is for your 18 gallon, I probably have a piece of BRS plastic mesh that's big enough. Don't use the aluminum. It will be horrible with salt creep and the corrosion might get crap in your tank.
You will need to get framing for the mesh, but that's easy to get from Home Depot. send me the measurements and I will check.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Crayon said:


> If this is for your 18 gallon, I probably have a piece of BRS plastic mesh that's big enough. Don't use the aluminum. It will be horrible with salt creep and the corrosion might get crap in your tank.
> You will need to get framing for the mesh, but that's easy to get from Home Depot. send me the measurements and I will check.


Thanks so much for the offer. I would need about 16 inches by 18 inches. As far as framing goes, with Colin's experiment having hoses in and out of the DT I was thinking of using a series of weights to pin it in place so the mesh can work over the hoses. Once he is done I would build a permanent frame.

Let me know if you have enough and PM when you are free for me to drop by. Your help (as always!) is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have it, we are here.


----------

